# Quick snubbie question



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Are Taurus 2" model 85's ported? I know the model 731 in .32H&R mag is ported but I can't tell on their website pics if the .38 model 85 has ports or not. I would rather not have to pay extra to get it magna-ported.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you quite certain you want it ported? You get an awful lot of flash bang from a snubby without them.

Gallery of Guns lists #85B2PRL as pearl handled(Fake pearl), Gold plated hammer/trigger, 2" ported barrel.

Enjoy :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Nuke may I suggest you find someone with a ported snubnose and shoot it a few times. I think you'll change your mind on it. Good luck.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Nuke may I suggest you find someone with a ported snubnose and shoot it a few times. I think you'll change your mind on it. Good luck.


Well, tomorrow I get to shoot my buddies model 731 in .32 H&R mag,the gun that got me started on this whole "gotta have a snubby" thing. We will see. on another note, I just stumbled across a 9mm Taurus that is the same size as the model 85 I want in .38. Does the .38 offer anything the 9mm can't in a 2" revolver? I think I would get this based solely on ammo costs.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Well, tomorrow I get to shoot my buddies model 731 in .32 H&R mag,the gun that got me started on this whole "gotta have a snubby" thing. We will see. on another note, I just stumbled across a 9mm Taurus that is the same size as the model 85 I want in .38. Does the .38 offer anything the 9mm can't in a 2" revolver? I think I would get this based solely on ammo costs.


It is my understanding that Taurus has discontinued the 9MM version. I have heard various stories explaining why all the revolver manufacturers dropped their 9MM snubbies but bottom line is they have. I was considering buying a Ruger SP101 in 9MM, found out they had dropped it then tried Taurus same story etc. I felt one would be a good mate for my M&P9 but deduced there must be something inherently wrong between the 9MM and revolvers. Perhaps the taper case or rimless case etc. I ended up buying the Taurus 605 in blue. It has a slightly longer barrel than the SS version. I am happy.

The .38 and 9MM projectiles are for all practical purposes identical. .38 Cal. = .357" dia whereas 9MM = .355" Dia. .002" difference is insignificant. The primary difference is in case design and length. The .38 is rimmed which lends itself to revolver use. 9MM is rimless and slightly tapered so as to feed better in an Auto. The 38 has a significantly larger powder capacity which, In a strong gun, allows hotter loads. I am still recommending a .357 Snubby rather than .38 because you can shoot either .357 or .38 as you choose.

I re-load so haven't really looked at cost of Factory .38's. Re-loading costs of 9MM and .38 are identical.

Good luck whatever you get.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am not familiar with the 9mm Taurus snubby, but I'd be all over it if it uses moon clips. Moon clips make a revolver much faster to reload than speedloaders, and less clumsy to boot. I'll disagree with TOF on the .357 Mag snubbies - I find them virtually impossible to control (with full-charge loads) in realistic defensive shooting.

Ported guns suck for defense. If you have to shoot from the retention position (gun tucked into strong side, just under the pectoral muscles), the ports will direct hot jets of gas directly into your face. This is not exactly helpful when fighting for your life. Keep ports on recreational and hunting guns.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

To each his own. Some people can shoot a .357 snubby and some can't. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> To each his own. Some people can shoot a .357 snubby and some can't. :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


We can talk when you invest in a shot timer and can actually discuss split times. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a split timer and all that Jazz. They are great for the games but I doubt I will have one in hand should a BG bust in at 3:00 in the morning.
have a good one. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> I have a split timer and all that Jazz. They are great for the games but I doubt I will have one in hand should a BG bust in at 3:00 in the morning.
> have a good one. :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


Excellent. Please post your split times with 9mm-equivalent .38 Special loads versus full-charge .357s. I am sure you are familiar with the acronym "DVC," and are aware it doesn't apply solely to IPSC matches. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry about the hijack Nuke.

You are getting a bit bossy there mikey. I will post times when and if I choose.
But what would be the point anyway. Every body knows the best pistolero in the world is in Afghanistan, He has to be, cause he tells us so every day. And his opinion is the only one that counts.

Isn't that right Mikey. :mrgreen:

Have a good day.

:smt1099


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

oooh, sick burn!


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

I have the model 905 in 9mm (1 7/8" barrell) and and shot a friends model 85 in 38spl. The only difference in handling to me is the 9mm uses the stellar clips. It does make the speed of reloading much faster. I usually carry the 9 due to its size.
I like the 9mm because the cost of ammo and the fact I have mostly 9mm in autos and one carbine. Makes the need for a lot of different ammo purchases cheaper.
In a new catalog I recieved from Taurus they are going to be producing the 9mm revolver again.
Now if the funds ever become available I might purchase a model 85 or a Rossi snubby.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> Every body knows the best pistolero in the world is in Afghanistan, He has to be, cause he tells us so every day. And his opinion is the only one that counts.


Bah. I'm just an okay shot, at least by my own standards. There are several people on this board I know for a fact can outshoot me on demand, and I have several times been in the presence of champion shooters. I know what good is, and I've never claimed to be an extraordinary shot, or even exceptionally good. I do, however, have enough training and experience that I'd match my _curriculum vitae_ against that of most shooters.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Bah. I'm just an okay shot, at least by my own standards. There are several people on this board I know for a fact can outshoot me on demand, and I have several times been in the presence of champion shooters. I know what good is, and I've never claimed to be an extraordinary shot, or even exceptionally good. I do, however, have enough training and experience that I'd match my _curriculum vitae_ against that of most shooters.


Mike, It sounds like you are a bit more like the rest of us than might be gleaned from some of your writings. I have found that we are each good at what we choose to be good at and in the struggle to survive, have time to become good at. You have chosen a profession that requires a high level of expertise with firearms in general and provides the conditions to enhance your knowledge in your chosen field. My career took me in a different direction. If you wish to talk specifics regarding development of automation systems utilized in the manufacture of computer chips lets go. I am admittedly not prepared to discuss all aspects of the world wide inventory of firearms. My career did not prevent me from becoming reasonably proficient with some firearms however. One of the firearms I enjoy shooting, not because it is easy but because it is hard, (shades of JFK) is the snubby. I enjoy popping steel at 30 or 40 yards with it. As I said before it is not everybody's game. I snapped back at you not because I doubt your expertise in general regarding firearms. I snapped at you because of what comes across to me as a condescending attitude towards myself and others on this forum on a routine basis. I write this in the open so you and others can understand where I am coming from. I for one am willing to "Shake and Make up" as long as you are willing to review what you say and remove the condecending elements prior to posting.

Here is my hand on it.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey, no problems. If I come across as terse, it's because (a) I think we're all adults discussing a serious topic, and (b) there is so much unproven stuff thrown around the internet that it really bothers me. When I ask someone to prove their statements, or at least cite a source, it is only because I seek (and want the forum to see) objective evidence.

To paraphrase a good quote, "_The internet has given new respectability to uninformed opinion._" Not to say *yours* is uninformed, TOF, just that there are a lot of people on the internet who offer baseless opinions and can't back them up with anything resembling evidence. This is why I almost always ask for a source or some kind of shooting results. Nothing personal, you understand!

Anyway, handshake warmly returned. Now back to our regularly scheduled thread on snubbies.


----------

